# Estimating San Diego county construction costs...



## marlowefamily (Sep 8, 2020)

Thinking of buying 4-12 acres of land, my understanding is that national average construction costs are $75-150/sq ft. Local real estate agent says some communities are requiring promises to build 3500sqft homes on undeveloped property as part of purchase contract with no time limit on construction...however, the current construction costs are 250-300/sqft...$200/sq ft if super frugal... I'm sure I can cut down that cost substantially.... but, it seems extremely high? 

Just looking for land that's within commute distance of city...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Win the lottery. That would be easier.


----------



## marlowefamily (Sep 8, 2020)

Well, that was helpful.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I believe San Diego is one of the more expensive areas of the country to live in, so that is your first hurdle.
I'm not from there so I can't offer much other than to advise you research the area so you know in advance of any variances, covenants, regulations, restrictions, permits, etc. 
I have several family members in California who have endured nightmares when it came to construction there.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

marlowefamily said:


> Well, that was helpful.


If you go broke you could join the Navy.


----------



## marlowefamily (Sep 8, 2020)

Unfortunately, it's 10-12yrs before I can escape and yes, I've voted against all the insanity for the last twenty years. There has been a population surge from the across the world to live here for as long as I've been alive and laws/regulations are decided by a tiny majority in San Francisco that run the state. San Diego with its high military and defence contractor population along orange county and rural elements near lake Tahoe have traditionally been the Republican strongholds. They are now totally walked and stomped over. Still, the countryside of San Diego is mostly free. Alpine, especially, is Trump country. 

That said, construction prices will be what they are and I'll do my best to make the most of it while I'm here.

Avoiding paying more than $200/sq ft is challenge I will work through.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

You can pretty easily pay $200 per SF for a new home in the cheap midwest.
That price is not shocking at all, I'd expect much more.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mine was about $147 per square foot. The construction method that I used has kept my all-electric-home utility bill under $95 in the summer and under $60 in the winter.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Don't know how far you are willing to commute, but have you considered looking a bit out of the city, like in the mountains to the east? It's been a long time since I lived there but when I was there, Alpine (for example) was a bit more affordable. (Or maybe that's where you're looking already?)

Also, have you looked at modular homes? They're a big step up from the traditional mobile home and generally less expensive than on-site stick built.


----------



## marlowefamily (Sep 8, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Mine was about $147 per square foot. The construction method that I used has kept my all-electric-home utility bill under $95 in the summer and under $60 in the winter.


Which method was that?


----------



## marlowefamily (Sep 8, 2020)

random said:


> Don't know how far you are willing to commute, but have you considered looking a bit out of the city, like in the mountains to the east? It's been a long time since I lived there but when I was there, Alpine (for example) was a bit more affordable. (Or maybe that's where you're looking already?)
> 
> Also, have you looked at modular homes? They're a big step up from the traditional mobile home and generally less expensive than on-site stick built.


We've are looking at Poway, Ramona, and Alpine. Definitely considering modular homes now to save costs, but there are tradeoffs to that.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Video about SIPs


----------



## marlowefamily (Sep 8, 2020)

Getting close to placing a bid on 9.5 acres just barely within view of Pacific Ocean in Poway California. Now need to find a land appraiser and builder advisor. Best way to choose the right one ?


----------



## marlowefamily (Sep 8, 2020)

What do you guys use to draft an initial site plan that shows terrain, respects fire offset laws, and which can later be imported into software like chief architect?


----------



## SammyFLS (Jan 25, 2021)

How difficult it all is...


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

marlowefamily said:


> Getting close to placing a bid on 9.5 acres just barely within view of Pacific Ocean in Poway California. Now need to find a land appraiser and builder advisor. Best way to choose the right one ?


Not familiar with a build advisor...a contractor, yes. 
Really comes down to finding a good inexpensive contractor who gets the job done. In this day and age, I've noticed a serious uptick in building cost. Materials are one thing, but contractors are living large (new 4x4 white trucks with company tags all over it). I was asked to look over a reno bill for some neighbors. Out of this world ($1500 a sqft)...maybe I am out of touch. Back in 2006 I bought a new place for about $200/sqft. Nowadays, that wouldn't happen. Think near $500sqft. It seems to me, the days of a couple of guys in beat up trucks hammering away is over. Now, they are outfits, with huge overhead (accounting staff, manager, site foreman, then high priced hourly staff). Everything is subcontracted out, except framing/siding. I would gasp when neighbors said they paid 100k just for windows (14yrs ago). Not in Kansas anymore. 
I would ask around the neighborhood where you bought the land, see who hired whom, their costs, and if possible, find someone who lives nearby. The difference in cost can be staggering. 

And about the land...factor in cost to get services brought to house (or cost of building a septic field, drilling a well). My area, for instance, needs to see a septic system installed before you get a building permit. And building permit need plans signed by an engineer (liability). And if you want the house anywhere near a hazard, a geotechnical report to boot.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I built our 1800 sq ft log home for about 25k. Used a lot of material I had collected over time and was careful with my cash outlays as I went. No building permits required in my area really helped!


----------



## SammyFLS (Jan 25, 2021)

You've found a great, and smart, way to cut costs. I really liked the fact that you bought up materials little by little over time, so the financial burden is distributed and not felt. To build houses for 25 thousand dollars is very good. Indeed, the author just needs to look for a house in another area, it is possible to find it cheaper. A year ago, I bought a small house far from the city center, because it is cheaper. Also, when I was doing repairs, I hired construction companies with a good reputation, which allowed me to avoid the double spending of money that could have been if the company had done everything wrong.

*__*
https://petesuen.com/


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Evons hubby said:


> I built our 1800 sq ft log home for about 25k. Used a lot of material I had collected over time and was careful with my cash outlays as I went. No building permits required in my area really helped!


What area are you in ? 
I’m at about the same number but I need a well pump , kitchen and a couple of bath roon vanity’s I want a second 2 car garage in front of the white pickup on the right .








42 bucks a foot includes the land I need a well pump and a kitchen ( ouch )and I’m done . I am way over built and off grid with solar , full septic , my footage dosent include the porch . But the garage is included . I built this with my son .


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

melli said:


> Not familiar with a build advisor...a contractor, yes.
> Really comes down to finding a good inexpensive contractor who gets the job done. In this day and age, I've noticed a serious uptick in building cost. Materials are one thing, but contractors are living large (new 4x4 white trucks with company tags all over it). I was asked to look over a reno bill for some neighbors. Out of this world ($1500 a sqft)...maybe I am out of touch. Back in 2006 I bought a new place for about $200/sqft. Nowadays, that wouldn't happen. Think near $500sqft. It seems to me, the days of a couple of guys in beat up trucks hammering away is over. Now, they are outfits, with huge overhead (accounting staff, manager, site foreman, then high priced hourly staff). Everything is subcontracted out, except framing/siding. I would gasp when neighbors said they paid 100k just for windows (14yrs ago). Not in Kansas anymore.
> I would ask around the neighborhood where you bought the land, see who hired whom, their costs, and if possible, find someone who lives nearby. The difference in cost can be staggering.
> 
> And about the land...factor in cost to get services brought to house (or cost of building a septic field, drilling a well). My area, for instance, needs to see a septic system installed before you get a building permit. And building permit need plans signed by an engineer (liability). And if you want the house anywhere near a hazard, a geotechnical report to boot.


 🤣😂🤗 There you go the big white Ford in the pic above 👍 no tags on it . 
My other big white fords have the tags 😜
But I’m the good cheep contractor you are talking about , you for got to mention the 80 hour work weeks in the blazing sun and then there is the freezing cold and wind don’t forget the rain . 
Boy I never felt I was living large . 
I’ve worked my life away at least I don’t have push a old crappy truck home from the job .😎


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Wellbuilt said:


> What area are you in ?
> I’m at about the same number but I need a well pump , kitchen and a couple of bath roon vanity’s I want a second 2 car garage in front of the white pickup on the right .
> View attachment 94437
> 
> 42 bucks a foot includes the land I need a well pump and a kitchen ( ouch )and I’m done . I am way over built and off grid with solar , full septic , my footage dosent include the porch . But the garage is included . I built this with my son .


I’m in south central Kentucky, a primarily rural county that has minimum codes or restrictions.


----------



## Orifote (Dec 28, 2020)

The final price will depend on a lot of factors, starting with the cost of your land, materials for construction, the authorization papers, a group of workers, and a lot of other things that can cost you a lot of money.


----------

